# Kimber 300 Winchester Magnum



## YoteSlayer04 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm looking at purchasing a Kimber in a 300 Winchester Magnum but need a little help. I really like the synthetic Montana but it only comes in a 24" barrel and the Classic/Select Grade are available in walnum and have the 26" barrel. Is the 26" far superior to the 24"? Any input is appreciated.

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## 375shooter (Mar 16, 2010)

A 26" barrel will give a velocity edge of probably around 50 or 60 fps. It will be virtually unnoticeable from a trajectory or killing-power perspective. What will be noticeable, especially while hunting, is the extra 2 inch overall length of the rifle. I prefer my hunting rifles to be short, light and handy. In my opinion, a 26" barrel is not superior to a 24" barrel, when the rifle is chambered in a .300 Win Mag. A cartridge such as a .300 RUM or .300-338 Weatherby Mag would be a different matter.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

The 26 vs 24 is pretty much personal preference. You will get a little more velocity as was stated above, depending on the powder.

I love 26's for some reason. I don't find the extra 2-4" to be much of an issue as I hang up on more stuff with the bipod than the barrel.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Jeff. I hope you handload, and if so it shouldn't be too hard to negate most of the velocity lost by 2" of barrel in a .300 WM by using a slightly faster powder. In my experience, and as stated above, it's not until you get up to the bigger cases that it becomes virtually impossible to make up for lost barrel length. Remember, it wasn't that long ago when a 24" barrel was considered to be long, and I would bet more load data has been compiled for that cartridge in a 24" barrel anyway.

But also as stated, the difference your considering boils down to preference. Just as the bearfan prefers longer barrels, I hate em :wink: Speaking for me, There's no worry any critter I was shooting at would notice even 100 fps velocity difference, but I'd be bothered by a long barrel every time I picked up the rifle! Case in point, my gunsmith talked me into a 28" barrel for a 7mm UM by promising to cut it back to 26" later for free if I didn't like it...

...he cut it back


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, now I am really going to confuse you. I like short barrel light rifles, long barrel rifles, short and long heavy rifles, etc. They all have their good points. When I was 55 I packed a heavy barrel Remington Sendero (300 win mag) up and down the mountains in Colorado and Montana. Heck, I was 59 packing it around Montana. 
I think I was about 56 when I thought I needed a light rifle. My bought me a Browning Stainless Stalker in 300 WSM for our 32 anniversary. Now if you were talking 300WSM I would agree the 24 inch is enough barrel. However, with today's slow powders like R25, Retumbo, etc you can jump from the factory 2960 fps for a 180 gr out of the 300 Win Mag with 26 inch barrel to a hand load that punches out 3250 fps. I dropped back to 3200 fps for my 185 grain Berger VLD bullet for better accuracy. 
My Browning has a 23 inch barrel and the best I can get out of it (180 gr again) is about 2930. Not bad since factory says 2970 fps for a 24 inch barrel. I like my old Winchester Mag, but for walking the short action 300WSM gets the weight down without much loss of velocity with factory ammo. 
I have what I want, a light rifle with little loss of velocity and a heavy barrel 26 inches long that really kicks out a bullet for long range application. If your planning on walking a lot get the light rifle, if you plan on sitting a good percentage of your time and have opportunities for long range shots go the longer heavier option. If your not shooting beyond 400 yards it makes little difference what you do. Good shooting to you.


----------



## YoteSlayer04 (Mar 20, 2008)

I just talked to Kimber and they had a typo on their website, the Montana in a 300 Winchester Magnum is available in a 26" barrel. Thanks for all the input, my decision has been made!!


----------

